# Resident Evil: Reboot offiziell angekündigt



## Kira345 (22. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Resident Evil: Reboot offiziell angekündigt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Resident Evil: Reboot offiziell angekündigt*


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2017)

Fällt den Regisseuren gar nichts mehr ein ? Das ist ja erschreckend. Man hört fast nur Reboot. Statt mal neue Ideen umzusetzen.

Und wer wird dann der Hauptprotagonist ? Ohne Milla sehe ich hier schwarz.


----------



## nevermind85 (22. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wer wird dann der Hauptprotagonist ? Ohne Milla sehe ich hier schwarz.



Sorry, aber da muss ich herzlich drüber lachen 
Habe erst letzte Woche die letzten beiden Teile gesehen (ok, Final Chapter habe ich nach 20 Minuten wieder ausgemacht) und verstehe nicht, warum die Filme so "erfolgreich" sind. Ich bin RE-Fan der ersten Stunde und daher voreingenommen und lasse aus meiner Bewertung mal den Fakt raus, dass bei den Filmen einfach mal auf die Fans geschissen wird. Ebenfalls  lasse ich außen vor, dass sämtliche Hauptcharaktere der Spiele im Film völlig lächerlich dargestellte Nebenfiguren sind.
Was aber ganz objektiv gesehen die Reihe schlecht macht: Alice. Erst ohne Erinnerung, dann Rambo-Alice, Rambo-Alice mit T-Virus, Alice geheilt, dutzende Klon-Alice, Alice wieder infiziert und erneut Rambo-Alice. Nebenbei noch jede Menge Nebenhandlung, die im nächsten Teil irrelevant sind (warum genau besetzt man eine der Schlüsselfiguten mit Wentworth Miller, wenn er danach nichtmal mehr vorkommt?). Dann tauchen plötzlich Figuren wieder auf, die schonmal gestorben sind (noch mehr Klone), besetzt für den Film wichtige Rollen neu (wenigstens keine Klone sondern mal was neues...)... ich erwarte heutzutage nicht mehr viel, aber in den RE Filmen eine zusammenhängende Story zu suchen, ist ein schweres Stück arbeit. Die einzige Konstante ist Alivc, und auch wenn ich Jovovich eigentlich sehr mag, war es für mich nur noch ein Krampf, den Filmen zu folgen und die immer wieder gleichen Sätze und Killer-Posen von ihr zu ertragen. 

Ein Reboot könnte hier tatsächlich mal etwas feines werden, wenn man sich denn auch mal etwas mit der Handlung der Spiele auseinander setzt, aber ich rechne dann doch eher mit einer erneuten Vergewaltigung einer sehr guten Storyvorlage..


----------



## Worrel (22. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Fällt den Regisseuren gar nichts mehr ein ? Das ist ja erschreckend. Man hört fast nur Reboot. Statt mal neue Ideen umzusetzen.


Dahinter dürfte die schlichte Idee stecken, eine Fanbase zu haben, die garantiert in den Film gehen wird, egal wie schlecht der letztendlich ist.
Genauso wie Diablo3 Verkaufsrekorde gebrochen hat. Nicht weil es so ein tolles Spiel war, sondern weil es der Nachfolger von Diablo 2 war.

Und bei einem Reboot hat man im Gegensatz zu Fortsetzungen auch alle künstlerische Freiheiten.



> Und wer wird dann der Hauptprotagonist ? Ohne Milla sehe ich hier schwarz.


Richtig ist, daß *die bisherigen *RE Filme eigtl. nur wegen Milla erfolgreich waren - aber man kann RE ja auch mal anders als "Hirn aus; Milla, Action!" drehen.


----------



## SpieleKing (22. Mai 2017)

Wird von Film zu Film schlimmer!


----------



## PureLoci (22. Mai 2017)

Verstehe den "Erfolg" jetzt auch nicht. Der erste Teil war noch so lala, aber die anderen Teile wurden von Teil zu Teil noch schlimmer.

Wenn die Teile vom gleichen Produzenten gemacht werden, sehe ich schwarz.

Naja generell ist die gesamte RE-Reihe jetzt nicht von einer tollen Handlung bekannt. Die Charaktere sind blass, die Dialoge sind kurz und vorsichtig gesagt einfach gehalten und die Story wirkt durchschaubar. Schade, dass man aus diesem Universum so wenig gemacht hat. Potenzial ist auf alle Fälle da.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (22. Mai 2017)

Der erste Teil der Reihe war noch akzeptabel, der Rest war am Ende einfach nur noch Banane. Milla Jovovich war wohl der einzige Grund, warum die Serie sich noch überhaupt gehalten hat.
Ist ja auch zufällig mit dem Hauptregiesseur und Mitproduzenten verheiratet.  Und in so vielen Filmen hat sie jetzt nicht mitgespielt, im Vergleich zu anderen Schauspielern und viele von denen waren jetzt sicher nicht die Kassenschlager.
Es hatte auch nichts mehr mit den Spielen zu tun, was da in den Filmen passierte. Es wurde einfach nur noch hingeschustert und auf halbwegs finanziellen Erfolg gehofft.

Reboot gerne, aber dann näher an dem was die Spiele ausmacht und mit neuen Schauspielern und nicht irgendwie jemanden nehmen der einfach nur ein hübsches Gesicht hat, oder irgendwie bekannt sein soll.
Dann kann man das sonst gleich wieder einmotten.


----------



## Booman90 (22. Mai 2017)

Live-Action einstampfen und nur noch CGI Resi's und das Problem hinsichtlich Qualität wäre gelöst.  Übrigens, wo wir schon einmal dabei sind, am 27. Mai kommt Resident Evil Vendetta, also zumindestens in Japen.

Villeicht erfährt man dann auch in dem Film, warum Chris 



Spoiler



am Ende von Resident Evil 7 in nem Umbrella Heli angeflogen kam.


----------



## Worrel (22. Mai 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Milla Jovovich war wohl der einzige Grund, warum die Serie sich noch überhaupt gehalten hat.[...] Und in so vielen Filmen hat sie jetzt nicht mitgespielt, im Vergleich zu anderen Schauspielern und viele von denen waren jetzt sicher nicht die Kassenschlager.


48 Einträge in der imdb sind nicht gerade wenig - auch wenn nach Abzug von Musikvideos und Gastauftritten in Serien nur noch knapp 40 davon überbleiben.

Und "Kassenschlager" ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal. "Der Gott des Gemetzels" beispielsweise hat kaum Gewinn gemacht (gerade mal 10%), während "Resident Evil Final Chapter" 750% Gewinn abgesahnt hat. Und ohne RE FC bisher gesehen zu haben, behaupte ich einfach mal, das dGdG dem Film abgesehen vom Bereich Effekte und Action haushoch überlegen ist.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2017)

Ich sage nur 5th Element. ❤️Und auch in Eine schrecklich nette Familie war sie ein Gaststar.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Mai 2017)

Dass man Alice dauernd ertragen musste, und Figuren, die man aus den Spielen kannte, wie z.b. Chris, Jill, Barry, Leon etc zu kurz kamen, lag wohl nur daran, dass die gute Milla die Freundin des Regisseurs ist. Der ist ständig munter bemüht, sie in jedem seiner Filme möglichst heroisch in Szene zu setzen, so auch in "Die drei Musketiere". Ich finds absolut nervig.


----------



## DeathMD (22. Mai 2017)

Naja... schlimmer als die letzten Teile kann der Reboot ja kaum werden.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2017)

Schlimmer geht immer...


----------



## stevem (22. Mai 2017)

Hoffendlich meinen die mit Reboot nicht die schrecklich schlechten Filme sondern die Spiele!


----------



## Talisman79 (22. Mai 2017)

reboots und fortsetzungen...mehr fällt denen nich mehr ein


----------



## DeathMD (22. Mai 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Hoffendlich meinen die mit Reboot nicht die schrecklich schlechten Filme sondern die Spiele!



Ich dachte bei der Überschrift zuerst auch an die Spiele, aber nein, es geht tatsächlich um die Filme.


----------



## DeathMD (22. Mai 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> reboots und fortsetzungen...mehr fällt denen nich mehr ein



Im Adaptieren von britischen Serien, die mit Ach und Krach eine Staffel überleben sind sie auch recht gut.


----------



## Gast201803192 (22. Mai 2017)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Live-Action einstampfen und nur noch CGI Resi's und das Problem hinsichtlich Qualität wäre gelöst.  Übrigens, wo wir schon einmal dabei sind, am 27. Mai kommt Resident Evil Vendetta, also zumindestens in Japen.
> 
> Villeicht erfährt man dann auch in dem Film, warum Chris
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mir die ersten beiden cgi Filme angesehen und die sind auch nur für absolute die Hard anime nerds. 
Der erste ging ja noch obwohl streckenweise langweilig aber der zweite ging schon garnicht mehr.

Bei den live Action Versionen ist eher das Problem das der falsche Regisseur dahinter steht und das Filmstudio einen leicht verdauliche Mainstream Action Film möchte.
Silent Hill und hitman haben gezeigt wie man es richtig macht. Jedoch fand ich resident evtl 2 und 4 sehr gut (die filme).

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Mai 2017)

Dann kann die Jovovich wohl in Rente gehen.


----------

